# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Как отменить очистку истории набранных URL в AVZ ?

## serjga

Доброго ВАМ здоровья!

Когда-то воспользовался функцией в AVZ: очистка набранных URL в IE перед выключением компа. Теперь хорошо бы вернуть - как?
Хорошо бы описать где-нибудь возврат настроек обратно без папки "Backup".
Мог бы попробовать сам при помощи "восстановления системы", если бы знал: к какой категории настроек системы относится именно этот пункт про очистку истории набранных URL.
Восстановление настроек по умолчанию в IE не помогло.
Где копать?

Спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте. Есть вкладка "Отмена изменений", гляньте там. Это относится к категории "Чистка системы".

----------


## serjga

> Здравствуйте. Есть вкладка "Отмена изменений", гляньте там. Это относится к категории "Чистка системы".


Уже нет: каталог с программой был удалён. Откат невозможен

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

я писал вначале про папку "BACKUP"

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*

тут нужно знать про тонкие настройки в реестре

----------


## serjga

Где бы узнать инфу?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Уже нет: каталог с программой был удалён. Откат невозможен


Вы ответили на свой вопрос.

----------


## PavelA

> Вы ответили на свой вопрос.




```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies \Explorer] "ClearRecentDocsOnExit
```

Установите этот ключик в 0.

В этом ключе уберите "-" если есть
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\TypedURLs]

----------


## serjga

> Вы ответили на свой вопрос.


откат невозможен, но возможно редактирование реестра или файла настроек вручную.

----------


## PavelA

Исправить получилось?

----------


## serjga

> Исправить получилось?


УзнАю в выходные..

----------


## serjga

Получилось!
СПАСИБО!

----------

